# iCloud Drive prend beaucoup de place...



## Boboss29 (25 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai un abo Icloud de 2 To, mais je me rends compte que Icloud Drive occupe 69 Go sur mon disque... pourquoi ?

L'intéret est de n'avoir justement quasi pas de fichier en local pour pouvoir économiser de la place sur mon disque. Et d'en télécharger uniquement quand j'ai besoin de les consulter (je stocke mes rush vidéo sur des disques externes par exemple) Je n'ai que mes documents sur Icloud et mon bureau sur Icloud Drive...

C'est moi qui m'y prend mal ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2021)

Ce n'est pas le principe d'iCloud Drive. Les documents sont synchronisés entre les différents appareils et si jamais la place venait à manquer sur une des machines, certains fichiers seraient effacés du disque et uniquement accessibles en ligne. Mais seulement quand la place manque. Cet iCloud qui gère ça. L'utilisateur ne peut pas influencer ce fonctionnement.


----------



## Boboss29 (25 Octobre 2021)

D'accord, donc en supposant que j'ai besoin de 100 Go (pour un fichier vidéo par exemple), les 69Go de Icloud Drive occupés sur mon disque seraient automatiquement réajustés, mais en gros sur mon disque physique je peux dire qu'actuellement (sur la photo) j'ai 54 Go + 69 Go de libre ? j'ai bon ? Car j'avoue que c'est pas très clair surtout avec un forfait de 2To, ça peut prêter à confusion (il me reste 1,5 To de libre sur icloud). Merci pour la réponse en tout cas.


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2021)

En gros, si tu as 2 T0 de forfait iCloud. Tu peux avoir ces 2 To remplis de fichiers en ligne. Mais, si ton ordinateur n'a qu'un disque de 256 Go, tu n'auras sur celui-ci que les derniers fichiers utilisés. Et la place se libérera au fur et à mesure de l'occupation de ton disque. Si tu travailles sur un gros fichier, l'ordinateur va en premier supprimer les fichiers chargés en ligne sur iCloud. Tu pourras les télécharger plus tard en fonction de tes besoins.


----------



## Boboss29 (25 Octobre 2021)

merci pour l'explication


----------

